# What is this



## Weegie (Oct 9, 2016)

So I bought a Zebra nerite from the LFS on Sunday, and today I noticed something white on it. It is circled in red in the picture. I don't know snail anatomy so I'm asking here.










Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------

